# Atheist Egos



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 24, 2019)

My experience with atheism is that most people I know who claim to be atheists are weird to me. One of my relatives who is “big brained” often belittles me for my beliefs and that he said that I’m provoking and dividing my family because of my religion. He’s always ranting at me for something trivial and said that me reading the Bible made me a simpleton and that I can’t beat his “big brain”.

Dude didn’t even know how to use his smartphone up until about a year ago. How is that big brained? But aside from that, I’ve also seen some of the atheist YouTube channels and it also made me question about people who discuss about atheism.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 24, 2019)

He's just doing figure-eights in your empty skull and you probably cry yourself to sleep over the fact you can't compete with his BBC (big brained cock).


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 24, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> He's just doing figure-eights in your empty skull and you probably cry yourself to sleep over the fact you can't compete with his BBC (big brained cock).


He also firmly believes that the Koreans are leeching hard off of his Japanese tax payer money.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 24, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> He also firmly believes that the Koreans are leeching hard off of his Japanese tax payer money.


>paying taxes 
pretty cucked tbh


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 24, 2019)

There's a few different ways to approach atheists with huge egos and they're all good fun. Really, anybody who routinely gets in over their skis can be a good source of entertainment. Just brush up on your Aristotle and Aquinas and you should be triggering the libs and owning the libs in no time.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 24, 2019)

Life will get better after high school. Hang in their slugger.


----------



## RetardedCat (Jun 24, 2019)

Atheism is for angsty teenagers and people who can't leave their mom's basement cause they don't fit through the door anymore.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 24, 2019)

A lot of atheists are dumb edgy teens/young adults who larp as intellectuals because someone that sounded a lot smarter then them told them that religion is dumb and needs to be removed from existence. Personally I just don't care about the debate anymore and I don't see myself in need or want for religion so I just call myself an an atheist and move on with my day. People will either grow up, or they won't, just like any other person really.


----------



## LolRaccoon (Jun 24, 2019)

How to have fun with fedora tipping atheists: 
1. Tell them that "the biggest religion to troll is atheism."
2. Profit.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 24, 2019)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> A lot of atheists are dumb edgy teens/young adults who larp as intellectuals because someone that sounded a lot smarter then them told them that religion is dumb and needs to be removed from existence. Personally I just don't care about the debate anymore and I don't see myself in need or want for religion so I just call myself an an atheist and move on with my day. People will either grow up, or they won't, just like any other person really.


That's a very reasonable, well thought out response.

Enjoy hell, sodomite.  



LolRaccoon said:


> How to have fun with fedora tipping atheists:
> 1. Tell them that "the biggest religion to troll is atheism."
> 2. Profit.


My general attack vector goes something like this:
"Do you have faith in anything?"

"No that's for idiots!!"

"Oh okay, but you believe certain things, right?"

"Not things that can't be proven!"

"So you can _prove _your beliefs are true?"

"Sure, my beliefs are based on facts!"

"And you can prove all of those facts?"

"Well no, but scientists can!"

"So you put your trust in scientists?"

"Yeah! That's right!"

"You know that trust and faith are synonymous, right?"

"NOOOOOO!!!! That's not true!!! -babby pees pants-"

"Oh, okay."


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 24, 2019)

Tell them God talks to you personally, they'll leave you alone.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 24, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> That's a very reasonable, well thought out response.
> 
> Enjoy hell, sodomite.



Hold up, this place we're in isn't hell? I mean I know fire is supposed to exist or something, but I thought that was just theatrics or something because everything else about eternal suffering is already true.


----------



## Clop (Jun 24, 2019)

Religious history is metal as fuck, and if the fedora+neckbeard-combo variety of atheists wanna be vanilla bitches who hate fun then by all means. Most of them already fanatically love some media that is directly inspired by a religious myth but they're just too stuck up their own asses to ever read a story and appreciate human history because they only picked atheism as a way to profess to the world how super smart they are.

Atheism is a fad in the same way that yoga-loving tarts think calling yourself a Buddhist makes you automatically enlightened and spiritual.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 24, 2019)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Hold up, this place we're in isn't hell?



Definitely doesn't sound like you'd benefit from the love of God at all, nope.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> My experience with atheism is that most people I know who claim to be atheists are weird to me. One of my relatives who is “big brained” often belittles me for my beliefs and that he said that I’m provoking and dividing my family because of my religion. He’s always ranting at me for something trivial and said that me reading the Bible made me a simpleton and that I can’t beat his “big brain”.
> 
> Dude didn’t even know how to use his smartphone up until about a year ago. How is that big brained? But aside from that, I’ve also seen some of the atheist YouTube channels and it also made me question about people who discuss about atheism.



Every movement promises something to its followers in return for the following. Christianity promises salvation, Faith healers promise disability cures, socialism promises equality, ethnonationalism promises unity, progressivism promises social utopia, feminism promises equality between men and women and atheism promises that it means you're smart.

Now, to whom do these promises most appeal? The guilty for christians, the disabled for faith healers, the low-status for socialists, the isolated for ethnonationalists, the overly optimistic for progressivists, the low-status/skilled or overly ambitious women for feminists.

Who then does the promise of being smart most appeal to, do you think?


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Jun 24, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Definitely doesn't sound like you'd benefit from the love of God at all, nope.



I'm joking my man, come on we're Kiwi Farms literal nazi invested hellhole, running ops to own the libs, killing troons, and encourage rape culture. Stick with the program we got appearances to maintain.

Being serious, I'm perfectly fine personally but thanks for looking out for me bud.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 24, 2019)

@Cedric_Eff my advice would be to avoid arguing with your relative. Instead kill him with kindness. It seems like he wants to argue for the fuck of it and blue balling him is the best way to frustrate him. Getting back to the central question how old is your relative? The reason I ask is because I knew a ton of edgy atheist metalheads in my teens and while none of them found Jesus pretty much all of them stopped being cocks about religion myself included.



Lemmingwise said:


> Every movement promises something to its followers in return for the following. Christianity promises salvation, Faith healers promise disability cures, socialism promises equality, ethnonationalism promises unity, progressivism promises social utopia, feminism promises equality between men and women and atheism promises that it means you're smart.
> 
> Now, to whom do these promises most appeal? The guilty for christians, the disabled for faith healers, the low-status for socialists, the isolated for ethnonationalists, the overly optimistic for progressivists, the low-status/skilled or overly ambitious women for feminists.
> 
> Who then does the promise of being smart most appeal to, do you think?



Finally! Somebody that understands my desire for a socialist ethnostate with faith healing as the state religion.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jun 24, 2019)

RetardedCat said:


> Atheism is for angsty teenagers and people who can't leave their mom's basement cause they don't fit through the door anymore.


t. christcuck


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2019)

You know, this train of thought has raised a few questions that I'd like to hear your opinions on.

It started with seeing a comment on "Good Will Hunting" on youtube that said: "I too like to pretend that I'm smart."

It's kinda like the rick and morty copypasta. It also echoes how late night talk shows treat you. They seem to be saying: "We're so smart and cultured and superior to everyone that disagrees with us, who are silly, kinda stupid and a little sad."

You get into conversations with people sometimes and they are just completely aghast at encountering different opinions and immediately take a position of moral superiority and have difficulty even imagining valid alternate hypothesis.

It seems to me that it has been a very succesful strategy of social engineering. I'm not saying it's all been planned like that, it may well be a lot of seperate parts evolving together to form a system that shouts at you: "You are doing right if you do this, you are smart, cultured and excellent for believing this."

I guess I'm curious about a couple of things;

1. Have you noticed this too?
2. Does something similar happen in spaces besides talkshows and hollywood movies? Perhaps on the right-wing? I tend to come at things from a right-wing perspectives these days, so I'm curious if I'm not seeing similar kind of things on the right.
3. When did this strategy start? Is it as old as time, did it start with mass media prodding you to smoke their cigarretes in every show, or is it significantly different in more recent cultural contexts?

Just curious. Sorry if it's a bit of a thread hijack, but it seems to tie into the underlaying questions.


----------



## turboNIG-3k (Jun 24, 2019)

Zeke Von Genbu said:


> Hold up, this place we're in isn't hell? I mean I know fire is supposed to exist or something, but I thought that was just theatrics or something because everything else about eternal suffering is already true.


If you think your existence is bad, imagine being born black. Or a woman.
If you're either of those things, God hates you anyway.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jun 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> You know, this train of thought has raised a few questions that I'd like to hear your opinions on.
> 
> It started with seeing a comment on "Good Will Hunting" on youtube that said: "I too like to pretend that I'm smart."
> 
> ...




_You get into conversations with people sometimes and they are just completely aghast at encountering different opinions and immediately take a position of moral superiority and have difficulty even imagining valid alternate hypothesis. _

It is really fucking spooky how this works. It's about how the media frames and labels ideas.  If you believe X you must be Y type shit. Things have degenerated to the point that people assume each others labels and plow on from there with no regard to the actual argument. It's like when Ben Shapiro spazzed out and reflexively labeled Andrew Neil a liberal because the man had the audacity to grill Shapiro on some of his shit during their interview. The whole thing was funny because Neil is apparently a prominent conservative in the UK.









						Ben Shapiro Ends Contentious Interview With BBC Host: 'I Don't Give a Damn What You Think'
					

The conservative publisher offered an apology on Twitter before with Andrew Neil interview aired



					www.thewrap.com
				







turboNIG-3k said:


> If you think your existence is bad, imagine being born black. Or a woman.
> If you're either of those things, God hates you anyway.



Get with the times grandpa. I'd love to be a black woman in the US in the current year. Id shoot up the corporate ladder on easy mode.


----------



## turboNIG-3k (Jun 24, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> It is really fucking spooky how this works. It's about how the media frames and labels ideas.  If you believe X you must be Y type shit. Things have degenerated to the point that people assume each others labels and plow on from there with no regard to the actual argument. It's like when Ben Shapiro spazzed out and reflexively labeled Andrew Neil a liberal because the man had the audacity to grill Shapiro on some of his shit during their interview. The whole thing was funny because Neil is apparently a prominent conservative in the UK.


See, that's a thing that pretty much everyone does instinctively, and it is only up to the person in question to realize their biases.
I think the problem lies in the fact that media relies on outrage as their moneymaking scheme, so radicalizing young progtards into #resist-ers is the only way they can possibly stay afloat; even then that business model is turning out to be unsustainable with so many people trying to get a piece of the pie.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2019)

turboNIG-3k said:


> See, that's a thing that pretty much everyone does instinctively, and it is only up to the person in question to realize their biases.
> I think the problem lies in the fact that media relies on outrage as their moneymaking scheme, so radicalizing young progtards into #resist-ers is the only way they can possibly stay afloat; even then that business model is turning out to be unsustainable with so many people trying to get a piece of the pie.



Sure that's true, but I don't think it's very comparable in some cases. It seems so much more pronounced, particularly in the group that aligns with the night show talkies. I was talking with a friend about borders and migration and when he didn't know putnam's study, I asked him what his thoughts were on the genetic component in IQ. I shit you not, the guy started literally shaking and I had to hold him before he was able to calm down. 

He asked me with a tremor in his voice if that meant I wanted to genocide people.

I guess what I'm wondering is if there's an analogue to it. I think KKK or westboro baptist church are typical examples, but these are so ridiculously tiny in numbers that it's not really comparable to the hissy fit that an average person throws. Just curious if this kinda crazy happens to people spreading the happy word of globohomolgbtq etcetera and what it looks like. Do you ever get raving lunatic responses to saying you're an atheist or don't believe in god? Like parents-in-law crying and praying for you or something like that?


----------



## turboNIG-3k (Jun 24, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Do you ever get raving lunatic responses to saying you're an atheist or don't believe in god? Like parents-in-law crying and praying for you or something like that?


Fair enough, and to address your questions; I happen to live in a corner of Europe that also happens to be, comparatively, very socially right wing.
As in, opposition to mass immigration, feminism, greenpeace-style environmentalism etc. is the average position. I never met a rightwinger even half as preachy and ready to ostracize at a drop of a hat as a common young progressive.
In fact - I was accosted in an upscale craft beer pub for making a joke about the Israeli-Palestinian border situation. Nothing really edgy, along the lines of "If they didn't hide behind their kids they wouldn't have to bury them". Mind you, that joke was shared at our table and the guy must have been listening to us for quite some time. I am talking about red-in-the-face, fists-curled seething rage.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 24, 2019)

turboNIG-3k said:


> Fair enough, and to address your questions; I happen to live in a corner of Europe that also happens to be, comparatively, very socially right wing.
> As in, opposition to mass immigration, feminism, greenpeace-style environmentalism etc. is the average position. I never met a rightwinger even half as preachy and ready to ostracize at a drop of a hat as a common young progressive.
> In fact - I was accosted in an upscale craft beer pub for making a joke about the Israeli-Palestinian border situation. Nothing really edgy, along the lines of "If they didn't hide behind their kids they wouldn't have to bury them". Mind you, that joke was shared at our table and the guy must have been listening to us for quite some time. I am talking about red-in-the-face, fists-curled seething rage.



Dunno where people get this idea - there are plenty of retarded right wingers who will get violent over minor things, you just don't encounter them because you espouse right wing ideas yourself and don't get their ire.


----------



## turboNIG-3k (Jun 24, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Dunno where people get this idea - there are plenty of exceptional right wingers who will get violent over minor things, you just don't encounter them because you espouse right wing ideas yourself and don't get their ire.


Disagreements, sure. Pretty heated ones where I got called a gay nigger, with radical guys, also sure. None of them sincerely believed in their moral superiority and being on the right side of the history. For the record, our rates of atheism are through the roof so christfags, myself included, are very tame.
EDIT: What I am trying to say, media and academia are fully on the prog side of things, and instill a sense of righteous cause. I guarantee you basically no one sees stopping mass immigration as a moral imperative. You can argue nigger--hating can whip people up into frenzy, but it won't make people stomp on your face whilw fully believing it is for your own good.


----------



## Slap47 (Jun 24, 2019)

turboNIG-3k said:


> Disagreements, sure. Pretty heated ones where I got called a gay nigger, with radical guys, also sure. None of them sincerely believed in their moral superiority and being on the right side of the history. For the record, our rates of atheism are through the roof so christfags, myself included, are very tame.
> EDIT: What I am trying to say, media and academia are fully on the prog side of things, and instill a sense of righteous cause. I guarantee you basically no one sees stopping mass immigration as a moral imperative. You can argue nigger--hating can whip people up into frenzy, but it won't make people stomp on your face whilw fully believing it is for your own good.



Ben Shapiro literally wrote a book called "the right side of history".


----------



## turboNIG-3k (Jun 24, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Ben Shapiro literally wrote a book called "the right side of history".


Well, good thing I am not american, cause I probably couldn't resist stealing that midget's yarmulke


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 24, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Dunno where people get this idea - there are plenty of exceptional right wingers who will get violent over minor things, you just don't encounter them because you espouse right wing ideas yourself and don't get their ire



Espousing right wing ideas is a very recent development for me. So, I didn't experience the opposite, but I know my experiences are inherently biased, as all personal experiences are.

That's why I asked for some experiences that I have not had (or seen in videos etc)

Like, you describe encountering violence for espousing non right-wing ideas? Can you give a little more context, because that's exactly the type of experience that I'm interested in and want to learn about. I get it if you don't like to share, though.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 24, 2019)

Atheists are too cucked to do Crusades.
His opinions aren't important.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 24, 2019)

I'd point out how much he laps up to Richard Dawkins and essentially has a science faith. As I've written elsewhere, mankind has embraced scientific thinking for not even a century, and that's not including scientists in the Industrial Revolution. We're not even used to thinking yet with the scientific method. Tell him that his primitive brain is just utilizing science as justifying evidence as much as the Bible and tell him to get laid.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 24, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> @Cedric_Eff my advice would be to avoid arguing with your relative. Instead kill him with kindness. It seems like he wants to argue for the fuck of it and blue balling him is the best way to frustrate him. Getting back to the central question how old is your relative?


In his late 30s.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 25, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> My experience with atheism is that most people I know who claim to be atheists are weird to me. One of my relatives who is “big brained” often belittles me for my beliefs and that he said that I’m provoking and dividing my family because of my religion. He’s always ranting at me for something trivial and said that me reading the Bible made me a simpleton and that I can’t beat his “big brain”.
> 
> Dude didn’t even know how to use his smartphone up until about a year ago. How is that big brained? But aside from that, I’ve also seen some of the atheist YouTube channels and it also made me question about people who discuss about atheism.



Yes. Normal people who just don't believe in God tend not to put a label on it, unless pressed to. People who feel the need to go and "be" atheists are usually defective in some way, and that way is usually narcissism.

All self-professed atheists are trash.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jun 25, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Yes. Normal people who just don't believe in God tend not to put a label on it, unless pressed to. People who feel the need to go and "be" atheists are usually defective in some way, and that way is usually narcissism.
> 
> All self-professed atheists are trash.



I digress. I'm aware that religion gives people meaning and strength. Given our culture is mostly religious, I'm aware that I'm actually the weird one. So I get along with the religious fairly well, in fact I used to date a couple of Christian girls and _even a Catholic_. The Catholic was always my favorite. I wish she had stayed in my past but I liked her while I liked her. The fact that her intrusion back into my life was supposed to be a favor is just bizarre.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Jun 25, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> My experience with atheism is that most people I know who claim to be atheists are weird to me. One of my relatives who is “big brained” often belittles me for my beliefs and that he said that I’m provoking and dividing my family because of my religion. He’s always ranting at me for something trivial and said that me reading the Bible made me a simpleton and that I can’t beat his “big brain”.
> 
> Dude didn’t even know how to use his smartphone up until about a year ago. How is that big brained? But aside from that, I’ve also seen some of the atheist YouTube channels and it also made me question about people who discuss about atheism.


In my limited experience interacting with the humans, atheism is like any cult like mentality - religion, particularly evangelicals and the Religion of Peace, oh and vegetarians/vegans and other dietary faddists. They go on about it because they need validation from others that their beliefs are true. Personally, I find it an effort to give a fuck about my beliefs and can rarely muster effort to give a fuck about someone elses. 
But if you want to mess with his brain, you can deploy Socrates (as portrayed by Plato). Ask the atheist whether something is good because he or she approves of it - or does he or she approve of it because it is good? 
If it is the former, then ask him if all opinions are equal, and equally worthy of consideration - and if so why should anyone accept his views.
If the atheist says things are objectively good, then ask him on what basis. 
If you don't get a smack in the head for that, I'll be disappointed. But you will find it morally improving. [Modified from the Euthyphro. See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euthyphro and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMOD7ofD9Ck]


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 25, 2019)

People who are prone to pseudo-intellectual dickmeasuring contests and have superiority complexes are drawn to various things, atheism being one of them.  An atheist that evangelizes atheism is missing most of, if not the entirety, of the fucking point.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 25, 2019)

Hmm... looks like nobody can describe experiences from the opposite end of the spectrum? Is that then just a media constructed boogeyman? Really makes me think.

Still open to learning otherwise.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 25, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> They seem to be saying: "We're so smart and cultured and superior to everyone that disagrees with us, who are silly, kinda stupid and a little sad."





I Love Beef said:


> I'd point out how much he laps up to Richard Dawkins and essentially has a science faith. As I've written elsewhere, mankind has embraced scientific thinking for not even a century, and that's not including scientists in the Industrial Revolution.



@Lemmingwise nailed it. This is my problem with the “I AM VERY SMART” types like Dickhead Dawkins. They don’t believe in God, Jesus, Buddha, Satan, Cthulhu or the FSM? Great! Good for them! It doesn’t mean their shit smells any better than some overly religious suburban mom. (Hell, Dawkins has some weird almost fundie-ish mindsets with regards to atheism/antitheism and he’s just as strident about those mindsets... he just tries to cloak them in an intellectualism so he seems more “rational” than the fanatics he reeeeees about, when really in delivery, he’s no different than they are. Plus, he’s a fucking asshole.)


----------



## Autocrat (Jun 25, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> My experience with atheism is that most people I know who claim to be atheists are weird to me. One of my relatives who is “big brained” often belittles me for my beliefs and that he said that I’m provoking and dividing my family because of my religion. He’s always ranting at me for something trivial and said that me reading the Bible made me a simpleton and that I can’t beat his “big brain”.
> 
> Dude didn’t even know how to use his smartphone up until about a year ago. How is that big brained? But aside from that, I’ve also seen some of the atheist YouTube channels and it also made me question about people who discuss about atheism.



I've attended a Christian community group / bible study for a majority of the year, so I'm clearly open minded about Christianity.

The thing is, you're calling Atheists weird and insinuating that they're stupid hypocrites while you presumably take your take your meaning of life from a book that makes nothing but unsubstantiated claims or otherwise outright false claims. The core tenant of the Abrahamic faiths is fealty to a being that there's no proof exists.

Moreover, the Christian philosophy in particular is one that promotes a slave mentality. You are nothing without God and everything you have is because of God. Making an effort to be subservient to an imaginary being doesn't make any sense.

You and other atheist bashers ITT are propping up a strawman caricature of fedora atheists, when the vast majority are not strongly against Christianity, and simply find no reason to believe it.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 25, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> I've attended a Christian community group / bible study for a majority of the year, so I'm clearly open minded about Christianity.
> 
> The thing is, you're calling Atheists weird and insinuating that they're stupid hypocrites while you presumably take your take your meaning of life from a book that makes nothing but unsubstantiated claims or otherwise outright false claims. The core tenant of the Abrahamic faiths is fealty to a being that there's no proof exists.
> 
> ...


I do agree that there are a lot of atheists out there who aren’t like a fedora atheists. Definitely.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Jun 25, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> I've attended a Christian community group / bible study for a majority of the year, so I'm clearly open minded about Christianity.
> 
> The thing is, you're calling Atheists weird and insinuating that they're stupid hypocrites while you presumably take your take your meaning of life from a book that makes nothing but unsubstantiated claims or otherwise outright false claims. The core tenant of the Abrahamic faiths is fealty to a being that there's no proof exists.
> 
> ...



I’m nonreligious myself and I think that hardcore fundamentalist stances in any belief system are harmful, unproductive and don’t make one any more “enlightened” or “smart” or “better” than anyone else.

I don’t think the point of this thread was “reeeeeeee atheists bad Christians good” at all. I think the point was more “if someone has to be a cunt to prove their belief system is ‘better’ than anyone else’s then that just makes them a cunt and not any ‘better’”. That was what I was trying to say. The fact that Dawkins and those like him don’t believe in a god or supernatural realm doesn’t make them  an asshole, it’s that they can be cunts about it and make every discussion turn back to the EVULS OF REEEEEEEEEELIGION that makes them assholes. (It’s a shame about old Dick, he really did some decent scientific work before he got latched onto his “I AM VERY SMART” brand of atheism.)


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 25, 2019)

MistressCaridad said:


> I’m nonreligious myself and I think that hardcore fundamentalist stances in any belief system are harmful, unproductive and don’t make one any more “enlightened” or “smart” or “better” than anyone else.
> 
> I don’t think the point of this thread was “reeeeeeee atheists bad Christians good” at all. I think the point was more “if someone has to be a cunt to prove their belief system is ‘better’ than anyone else’s then that just makes them a cunt and not any ‘better’”. That was what I was trying to say. The fact that Dawkins and those like him don’t believe in a god or supernatural realm doesn’t make them  an asshole, it’s that they can be cunts about it and make every discussion turn back to the EVULS OF REEEEEEEEEELIGION that makes them assholes. (It’s a shame about old Dick, he really did some decent scientific work before he got latched onto his “I AM VERY SMART” brand of atheism.)


I can tell you that the relative I’m talking about doesn’t even know who Richard Dawkins is.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 26, 2019)

I think the worst part is that Dawkins later became a victim of his own creation when the Evangelical Right lost steam and radical Islam became protected under the Progressive Stack. 

Dawkins even mellowed out very slightly later on and IIRC, later denounced the dangerhairs and pseudo-intellectual fedora atheists.

Also, I think the late Christopher Hitchens is probably the one most responsible for militant atheism, both the fedora and dangerhair wings of it. And unlike Dawkins, he was neither a scientist nor a true intellectual, just a mildly witty journalist douche who was lucky enough to die before SJW callout culture got really big.

I mean, I am a religious person myself, but I think militant fundamentalists of any belief are unpleasant at best and dangerous at worst, whether it be Evangelical fundies, jihadists, or radical atheists.

Remember that the Puritans, the Taliban, and the Bolsheviks all had one thing in common. 

They were all violent fundamentalist whackjobs.


----------

